# dog shock traning collars



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

my dad rabbit hunts and just bought one.. anyone know a good place to get a pouch to carry the hand unit on his side with??? and does anyone else use these and like or dislike them???


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they can be a great training tool if used right. put a dummy collar on and let him wear it and get used to it b4 you start the training.there is a catalogue called night lite. do a search for **** hunting supplies ...or try www.macksprariewings.com


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

dad get nitelite... just wondering what everyone else used... was wanting to find a local store to buy some stuff at...


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I suggest the Lanyard around your neck...to the Holster. When going through Brush...especially thick....That transmitter can get pulled out of the holster...and you wouldn't know it...I think its a little easier with the lanyard to keep track. plus you can have it inside your vest and pull it out real quick when you need it...Just my thoughts....

Hawk


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

what about zip tying the shock collar to the dogs other collar??? my dads buddies told him if he didnt hed lose the shock collar....


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

As I look at my beagle's head and neck...That may be a good idea....The slick material used for the collar may slide right over their head...One problem is when you attach the two...It could get your dog Stuck somewhere if you get seperated....Might be lead to unthinkable circumstances....One must evaluate the risk and decide if the collar is worth possibly having your buddy tangled up somewhere unable to free him/herself....Maybe some hardcore Beagle FOlks can help you out with this one...I have never run beagles....


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

good idea but a thought.... when our dogs get in briar patches they let us know when they get stuck.. lol.. im sure if it gets stuck somewhere and cant get loose im sure the dog will bark and let ya know where it is.. but after if dont come in a half hour and you have shocked it enough time to knock it out lol....


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Collars can and will Malfunction....I have run my dog with both on before...his regular collar slid under the contacts on the E Collar...Well it rendered it useless for correction...If your Beagle finds a deer it likes alot....Well you know what can happen if this were to happen!!! Hey PEON, You see where the BASS Weekend Series is coming to Ohio in 2006? I will be fishing at least the 1rst one...Check out the website for the dates and lakes....

Hawk


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

what website do i need to look at


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Never had a need for a shock collar. Worked with my pups when they were weaned, Alwys blew the wistle befor feeding them and then later on and gave them a treat. Did this at every feeding and for late afternoon treats.
I was always putting Krickett and Ringtail in the truck kennel box when others were trying to catch their beagles.
I only used and now use a shock collar to boundary train my dogs.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Peon Heres your Link:

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/news/story?page=b_news_Bassmaster_Series_expands_2006


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

shortdrift thats a good idea!!

thunderhawk .. i didnt see a location on that site?? did like the thought of more tourneys!!!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

PEON Heres the Schedule!!!!!

Northeast Region: 




Ohio Valley 

Columbus, Ohio 
Alum Creek 
4/9/2006 

St. Mary's, Ohio 
Grand Lake 
4/30/2006 

Columbus, Ohio 
Alum Creek 
6/11/2006 

Sandusky, Ohio 
Lake Erie 
9/10/2006


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

never fished any of those places before..... and i dont know if im gonna fish from a club next year.. not sure its worth the money for membership dues...


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

take a look here http://www.collarclinic.com/


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

peon the shock collars r great. just bought some last year. put them on very tight so they make good contact and u won't lose them.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

they are my dads and he is the one using them... he says he keeps for getting to either... screw the antenna on or turning the power on at the collor... lol  im glad he dont use their pc... seems he's to old for new technology


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i hope he doesn't forget too often that could be a costly mistake if he loses a dog those collars r not cheap. he'll rememeber after a while of waiting on dogs


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I will get a collar for my English Setter pup this Christmas, prolly. Guys I hunt with have Tri Tronics collars that seem to work well. The one I want will signal when the dog goes on point, sounds like a hawk to keep the bird hunkered down. I whistle-trained my dog (now 6 months old) intensively before taking her to Minnesota earlier this month and thought I would be able to hunt her a little. Once she got in the coverts with all that bird scent and other dogs around she forgot EVERYTHING! I lost her twice and she spent the rest of the hunts in the truck (I did get her out and walk her between hunts). I'll start collar training her when she's a couple months older, I think. I'll try her on release birds in open fields before then, but I'll keep a check cord on her.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey guys, any other suggestions as to which brands of shock collars are good? I was actually looking at them today at Gander. Interested in getting one for my Lab. She's 4 month's old now and been out on pheasants and dove already and doing really well. I've been told they are invaluable training tools....also hope it might help with Dominance/agression issues she is showing to my wife. Any help/suggestions on the matter would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

**** hunted for 8 yrs. Tri-Tronics shock collars and also a set of transmitter collars(20 mile range).
The transmitters were for hunting in big areas to keep track of the dogs.....and we had lighted collars of different colors to distinguish which dog was which in total darkness.

Shock collars are great IF you know when and when not to use them..we used them to break young dogs from running "off" game like deer, fox, possums, ect.

Good set-ups are'nt cheap and we probably had close to 1k wrapped up in our 5 dog unit including everything plus extra rechargeable batterys....was some fun times back then.

Scott


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

peon said:


> what website do i need to look at



www.google.com


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i can't remember the name brand right off but i got them at TSC farm store. u can get a single dog set up for $200 with a 1.5 mile range and u can addanother collar for $100. they r nice because u don't have any antenaes or extras just colars and controller, i hunt 2 beagles with them and they r great. they also come with a lot of different setting like hi or low shock and steady beeps and slowbeeps all kinds of training just not shock.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

If the dog is anywhere near your wife, she may associate the shock with your wife, and it could be very counter-productive if you know what I mean...Same thing can be said if 2 dogs are fighting or being aggressive..No one to blame for the discomfort except for what or whom they are looking at...could lead to violence...I am not an expert but read alot about Training with E collars when I got my Birddog....

I would suggest the Tri-tronic Sport 50...You should not need any more than 1/2 mile coverage..6 settings includes momentary nick up to knock em on their "...." with the constant "5", I have used 5 only twice and it involved deer and disobedience....The rest of the time it acts as a leash of up to 1/2 mile long...I keep mine on 1/2 to 2 depending on whether he is "jacked" up on game or just out working in the field...He will walk through the half if he is fired up. I did not even introduce him to it until he was 8 months old and knew what the commands meant...It enabled me to reinforce teaching while he was off lead.

Have you tried dominance exercises...Have your wife put your dog between her legs while standing over her...and lift her front paws off the ground..(Lift with hands locked behind front legs) Have her hold on while speaking calmly until the dog quits struggling...Make sure she protects herself...especially her face...(not sure how "AGGRESSIVE" your girl is...Have her do this frequently....Eventually the dog should get it....Also do some research on dominance excercises around some DOG Forums...They might have some tips...Anyway, I hope this helps...

Anyway, hopefully some one else can give you some tips that may know better than me. Sorry about the length, I have the tendency to run off at the keyboard...LOL

Good Luck

Hawk


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Thunderhawk...thanks for the help. Been trying to do more research on tritronics since many speak pretty highly about it. Seems like I can't go wrong with it. As far as collars go, the dog is already on an invible fence system with which she was a breeze to train on. She has a lot of respect for it and I only reached level five (out of 30) on the collar during training. I now maintain her on three. Seems to be an itchy feeling to her. Due to her respect and ease of training on the fence led me to want to try the e collar for hunting as well as a training aide. It's been tough trying to get my wife to be tough/firm enough as she is pretty timid hence the issues with the pup. We've had the pup in obedience classses now and it's just a matter of time hopefully before we can get the behavior corrected. Trying now to have my wife work the dog daily in the yard as well on the leash to help reinforce her 'dominance'. Ayways, sorry to ramble. Thanks again.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

The Sport 50 collar is 100% waterproof. "Grady" swims all the time in his..No problems with it. That may be important with a water-lovin lab. The only thing I can tell you is make sure the dog understands the command before you start using the collar for "correction". Nothing worse than a confused dog getting "corrected" without knowing why...Leads to all sorts of bad things....Best of luck with your lab and your training...... 

Hawk


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I've used both the TriTronics and the Innotek collars. The main difference I've seen is in the transmitters, where the Tritronics seems to be more durable and have a greater range. 

My lab is 3-1/2 years old now and I bought the Innotek collar out of anger and frustration when she was just over a year. She was getting very headstrong on me and one day just up and decided to stop comming when I called. I ran out to Gander Mountain and bought the only thing they had at the time.

In under 20 minutes and three corrections, I got her turned around. I've only used it on her maybe twice in the last two years. Now the only time she wears it is in at the lake and that's only as insurance for when there's other people, boats and dogs around. She's a great dog and is finally at the stage where she wants to just sleep ALL day. 

Now ask me about the thick-skinned and thicker headed male English pointers that I've had and that's a different story. They needed "reminded" of who they worked for on a regular basis. 

If I had a couple of tips for using collars:

1) Always start collar training along with the check cord. Simply shocking the dog when they do bad won't work...afterward they need to be shown what to do and praised heavily. 

2) If your dog is wet, reduce the amount you shock them by at least half. 

3) Make sure the collar is tight. This is both so it shocks properly and a safety issue. A snug collar is less likely to get hung up in brush or a fence. 

4) Put the collar on them when they're just laying around the house and praise them everytime you put it on. I do this with her regular collar every morning (take it off at night). Show them the collar, make them sit, put it on and pile on the praise. She now associates collars with praise...not pain...and will sit everytime you need to put it on.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> I've been told they are invaluable training tools....also hope it might help with Dominance/agression issues she is showing to my wife. Any help/suggestions on the matter would be much appreciated.


I have been trying to just "lurk" and not post on this thread but.......sorry I can't take it any more. Please be aware that a e-collar IS NOT a training tool!!! The ONLY reason for a e-collar is to enforce KNOWN COMMANDS! Using a e-collar as a TRAINING tool would be no diffrent then spanking your 6 year child because they can not do Algebra. If the dog does NOT know or do a command every single time when told a collar is not going to correct it. All you will be doing is burning up the dog for YOUR lack of ability to train it. I have learned all of this the hard way, I also was mislead into thinking that a e-collar was a "Do-all-training tool". After 1 session with a collar it cost me a month of training time and months pay to my trainer to reverse 1 collar mistake on my part. If your thinking that a collar is going to stop a aggression problem you could not be more wrong. What WILL happen is: 1) you will condtion your dog to the fact of with collar on "I gotta be careful" and collar off "I'm free to do whatever I want and good luck trying to put your collar on me". 2) When showing agression and you decide to "burn" the dog how can you expect it to not get madder and MORE agressive toward what it believes is causing the aggression. He is not going to think "YOU" are causing the pain but whatever he is trying to dominate is causing the pain. Now he growls and snapps at your wife, you burn him with the collar enough that he finally lays down and stops the aggression. What happens when you are not around or the collar is not on, battery dead or whatever? He growls at your wife, he GETS NO BURN, now why would he stop with the growling? Why not just get more aggressive to prevent the "burn" from happening? Even worse what if you burn him while he is being aggressive and it scares him into thinking that your wife is hurting him, what choice does he have now but to attack to stop the pain?? If your gonna use a collar,buy a book on collar conditioning and its use. Better yet use a pro trainer, the money spent on a trainer is far better than to ruin your hunting dog and abuse your pet. Before I step down off my soapbox, a little about me. I have a 15 year old Vizsla that I trained and hunted in 4 diffrent States. I also have a English Springer and as my name may apply 2 Chesapeake Bay retreivers. I'm no expert and am not a pro in any fashion but have hunted dogs for a few years. Not trying to bash anyone or be a know it all but I have personally seen EVERYTHING I have written happen. Just my $.02 worth so take it for what its worth. LOL


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I think the one thing I have learned since getting into training my dog is that "Training Techniques" are much like discussing politics and religion...LOL...Different Parties and denomintations leads to disagreements... ...I am not so sure our posts were all that different, yours just had a bit more conviction  ...I do disagree as far as the collar being a "training tool". I believe it can... But I also agree that it should not be a crutch or shortcut...and I believe this is lost in our "quick results" society. 

When I look at the mistakes I have made with my pup...None of them are major to me....However, some one else would be flipping out...LOL. Example: OH NO!!!!! He caught a bird....hehehe....For me its not a big deal because I love training with Grady...and he loves to train...We have plenty of time to fix it...He isn't a hunting tool..He is my companion and my pet....

I was teaching him to "search" as we will be running some NAVHDA Tests... Well I would throw one bumper one way, and then the other the other direction when he returned with the first I'd say "find it"...This was all well and good until he started all his searches BEHIND ME...LMAO. Whoops...2 weeks later, after using the garage as a backstop....No more "Back" Searches...

On that note, I am curious as to what your "error" was with the E collar....what were you trying to teach that it set you back so badly?
Anyway, Good Post, 
Hopefully you convinved folks its NOT a shortcut...

Hawk


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I appreciate any and all input...that's why I'm here. I also respect the fact that what works for one may not work for the other. I'm open to any suggestions, As they say, there is more than one way to skin a cat. especially when it comes to man and his dog. I believe a tool such as an e collar, much like spurs on a horse, when put in the wrong hands or used incorrectly, can cause more harm than good. I am simply asking for fellow minded sportmsmen for their opinions. I do not have one (e collar) and have simply been going on what others have suggested. Regardless, I'm positive that I'll be able to cure any 'behavioral problems' by continuing training everyday and with the help of my trainer I have no doubt I'll have a fine hunting dog. Until then, I'm enjoying everyday having/shaping a fine pet and hunting companion. In fact we'll both be on a weekend long pheasant hunt and I'll be sure to let you know how it goes. Once again thanks for all of your suggestions. Sorry if this post has taken a turn from it's original post.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I still believe that you should have one, If anything to make sure your dog doesn't decide to "chase" that deer...or other animal...In regards to what Chessie said...Sometimes they do need that "reminder" of known commands. I don't think this post was ruined by any stretch...All pretty important information...Have a blast on your pheasant hunt...I am taking the openner off myself Friday...This is Grady and I's first season of hunting..I am looking forward to our time in the field...Anway, Good Luck with your pup....

Hawk


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks again for the help Hawk. Had a great weekend on the pheasants. Was a great oppurtunity to get a lot of birds in front of her. She's picking it up real fast and it's in her blood now. Real proud of her today.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Guys After reading my post I think that it may not have "read" or "came across" as I intended. Lets just say I was not having a great day when I wrote it. lol Anywho......Let me tell ya my latest collar mistake. 9 month Chessie that is birdy to a fault. Hunted her for doves and worked wonderful. She has had decent OB (so I thought) and responded with whistle commands. When setting in the blind over dove deeks and a mojo she would be to "pumped" to just sit and watch. She would constantly run toward or after every bird,butterfly or critter that flew with in eyesight of her. I did not mind and she did very well working the wind and flushing doves to shoot. She would find all of our cripples and also was able to "catch" them if they attempted to fly away. Prior to dove season she had no problem retrieving to hand anything that I tossed out. Problem: When she would find or follow a hit bird to the ground she would run to it, pick it up.......then spit it out to find another bird. To her the game was "Find the bird..but this is boring because it is dead sooooo lets go look for another one" I tried to command her to "come" when she found the bird but she would only do it when SHE felt like it. This is when I knew I had a OB problem. Went back to bumpers and she retrieved to hand no problem. So I put a collar on her for about week and took her back out on dead birds. 1st bird I toss she ran straight to it picked it up started to run AWAY from me! I "nick" her and say "NO". She spits it out and just runs back to me. Next bird she runs out to it and just stands over it looking at me and back at the bird. I try a bumper, same thing will not touch it, try a tennis ball with duck scent same result. Even tried her favorite toy and she will not pick it up. In a matter of 30 seconds I have her afraid to pick up anything I toss. Now last week I just picked her up from the trainer after her first 30 day session. She is doing much better but I still have a long road ahead of us. She should be almost completed and starting hunt tests INSTEAD I have months of OB and more time and money spent for her to be at the trainer to build her confindence. I am lucky enough to have her mom to hunt this season. Just an example how shortcuts and not putting in the needed time and effort can come back to bite you. If I would have worked more OB to start none of this would be an issue.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

It sounded like you were pretty serious...LOL. Regardless of your Mood at the time I believe that your point was well taken...Best of luck with your Chessie....


----------

